# Thinking Of switching to EBB and FLOW Bucket system Need some TIPS!



## Goonz1190 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey guys just looking for some advice ive been growing in soil for a while with 4000 watts for flowering and now ive been looking into this EBB and FLOW Bucket system because im getting tierd of watering 
and ive really wanted to try hydro I just have a few question

1: How many buckets would you put under one 1000watt ?
2: Is this system efficient ?
3: Will you expect bigger yields off this system ?


Also Dose anyone have a thread on a simaliar size grow running the same system ?

Thanks Hope to hear from some people with knowledge on this growing method


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea, check these 3 threads out. The first one is really good and the guys in the last two are really knowledgeable. Post any questions you have and they will answer quickly. Read through the first thread and the first pages of the other 2. They have tons of info on you to make the system efficient.

*A Newb Grow Journal*
*++Hellraizers++ DO AND DONTs and in and outs of the ebb&grow/ebb&flow systems*
*For All Cap Ebb and Grow Users*


----------



## Goonz1190 (Mar 27, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Yea, check these 3 threads out. The first one is really good and the guys in the last two are really knowledgeable. Post any questions you have and they will answer quickly. Read through the first thread and the first pages of the other 2. They have tons of info on you to make the system efficient.
> 
> *A Newb Grow Journal*
> *++Hellraizers++ DO AND DONTs and in and outs of the ebb&grow/ebb&flow systems*
> *For All Cap Ebb and Grow Users*


Perfect just took a quick look but im am going to read deep into it! Thanks alot appreciate it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 27, 2012)

So your planning on running x4 1000s? If so i think 14 to 16 buckets, so 4buckets per light if you plan to veg a long time
Those numbers will decrease! As for yields hands down you will see better yields, but there will be a learning curve to this
System! That I and nuglets and drg and others that are active will be happy to help with!


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 27, 2012)

^^^^like^^^^


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 27, 2012)

I run 6 under 1000 and 3 under my 600. So in my room I have 15 buckets. 1000's on the outer and the 600 in the mid. But it also depends on the size you plan to grow. 2 footers under 4000 you could easily go with 36. 4+ footers more like 20-24.


----------



## Goonz1190 (Mar 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So your planning on running x4 1000s? If so i think 14 to 16 buckets, so 4buckets per light if you plan to veg a long time
> Those numbers will decrease! As for yields hands down you will see better yields, but there will be a learning curve to this
> System! That I and nuglets and drg and others that are active will be happy to help with!


Thanks for the advice!! dont u think 4 buckets per light is kind cutting it small ? i grow in soil right now and i usally just veg upto my knee thats usally the rule of thumb we use 
so im thinking of staying with the same concept ! And about the learning curve! dont start scaring me haha



Warlock1369 said:


> I run 6 under 1000 and 3 under my 600. So in my room I have 15 buckets. 1000's on the outer and the 600 in the mid. But it also depends on the size you plan to grow. 2 footers under 4000 you could easily go with 36. 4+ footers more like 20-24.


Sounds good! u usally veg about 2 feet tall and what kinda yeild r u pulling per 1000w with this system ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

@goonz 

Back some time ago i flowered out 20 nice girls in a ebb, and there was x4 600 over them. The yield was 1zip less the 4p

The next crop i had a shortage in clones so i could only flower 13 girls setup was the same! And the end yield was 4p

So less is more! A plant that gets more light and isnt over shadowed will yield


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 28, 2012)

Last grow I got about .4g per watt. Yes I veg to 18-24 inch. My plants stop growing between 4-5 weeks in flower. So with some lst keep then around 4 foot.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 28, 2012)

That is so true. I know I could get a ton of plant in my flower room sence it's 7x14 but only keep 15. Better light for each plant. Plus I like my trees. Nothing better then having 1 branch be bigger then most others growers plant. I love it. Lol. 



hellraizer30 said:


> @goonz
> 
> Back some time ago i flowered out 20 nice girls in a ebb, and there was x4 600 over them. The yield was 1zip less the 4p
> 
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep and it helps keep numbers low! And thats always a good thing


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 28, 2012)

4 grand per watt...? I'm calling bullshit on that one. 

Anyways, I agree that 4 plants per light seems about right unless your going to scrog or train heavily. Ebb and grow buckets are the most simple hydro out there. Just do a little research about nutrient strength, timing of different nutes, and the relationship between ppm and ph. Also, don't go crazy with the additives


----------



## Goonz1190 (Mar 28, 2012)

You guys have been a tone of help soo far ! What ive gotten out of it is i should run" 4-6 buckets under each 1000w and veg up to my knee "
ive always wanted to try hydro and this system seems to be the most giving ! In my soil set up i usally run 9-12 plants per light and im yeilding on a average 5-6 lbs and ive always been told to
go hydro and it will increase my yields and no more Wand watering ! " dancing " lol


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 28, 2012)

Once you get the hydro down yields will go up. But any mess up like I did and 2.5 lb better make you happy. Lol.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 28, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> 4 grand per watt...? I'm calling bullshit on that one.
> 
> Anyways, I agree that 4 plants per light seems about right unless your going to scrog or train heavily. Ebb and grow buckets are the most simple hydro out there. Just do a little research about nutrient strength, timing of different nutes, and the relationship between ppm and ph. Also, don't go crazy with the additives


 Come on! Befor you call bull shit get it rite. It was harvest. And i said 4 grams a watt. It should of been .4 grams. I'll fix the typo.


----------



## Goonz1190 (Mar 28, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> Once you get the hydro down yields will go up. But any mess up like I did and 2.5 lb better make you happy. Lol.


2.5 on 4k I would shoot myself hahaha what caused that kinda yield !?!?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 28, 2012)

I setup a Res with nutes got called to work for 4 days not realizing my ppm spiked at 1600 first week. Came back to some crispy critters. But after 3 weeks of more veg they came back but nothing like they should of been. I run 2600w and still got 2.66 zips a plant but should of gotten 4 or more. It's things like that that set you back but can be fixed. And 2.5 is better then 0 and starting over.


----------



## Goonz1190 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ahh shitty that's what scares me about hydro like what it's means when your ppm Jumps or when your ppm drops . But I am going to make the change for my new set up just picked 4 - 1000 watts digital ballast set up with cool tubes and a lot more goodies I'll upload a couple pics too show y'all what I'm gonna have running in the room with the ebb and grow system gonna be top notch cant wait


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 28, 2012)

The flood and drain is EASY. Your nutes won't fluctuate that much. I have left my garden completely unattended for 10 days with no problems but that takes some time to get to that level. 

Dont buy a system. Just build one. I got 24 4 gallon square buckets for $40 on Craig's list. Tapped and plumbed 12 of them to a control bucket, then drilled holes in the bottom of the other 12, filled them with hydroton, and place them inside the plumbed bucket. Grab a 50 gallon drum for nutrients....done. 

That is also something to think about..the size of your Rez. Filled with hydroton, a 5 gallon bucket will need about 2.25 gallons of nutes to flood enough. So I'm that example, get your plant numbers below 20 to be able to use a 55 gallon barrel


----------



## Goonz1190 (Mar 28, 2012)

ya i was looking just to buy the system thats alrdy together and ready to go until i figure out how the system works then it will be alot easier to build my own .
i was looking at this one exactly http://www.igrowhydro.com/Ebb-N-Gro_24_site_kit.aspx let me know what you think!

PS or the 12 site system and just buy the 6 bucket add on !


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 28, 2012)

2 gallon pots don't give alot of room for the roots. I got the Titan flo n gro. 12 site with the 6 add on. Only use 3 cuz that's what I wanted but also maxes out the res. Buckets are 4 gallons. With a 3 gallon net pot so not using all 4 gallons of bucket


----------



## Goonz1190 (Mar 28, 2012)

just checked it out the system and the rez looks the same jus different sizing in buckets?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes same basic dezine. 1 uses 1/2 hose with round buckets. The other uses 3/4 flood lines with square buckets. Think I paid 650 for it and six sites. And got 2 bags of hydroton free. My 15 site takes 2.5 50L bags.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 29, 2012)

You can buy a ready made system. But if you have a drill you can make one for less than half the cost. 

There is really nothing to them, I would suggest 3/4 line. I think I spent $200 for my entire system 

Here is a link to the controller bucket electronics. Really all you need 

http://www.aquahub.com/store/diygbuildebb.html


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 29, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> You can buy a ready made system. But if you have a drill you can make one for less than half the cost.
> 
> There is really nothing to them, I would suggest 3/4 line. I think I spent $200 for my entire system
> 
> ...


i built one of there controllers, came out good and worked flawlessly. instructions came with it and where step by step, anyone with a couple screwdrivers and drill could put it together. about 150 cheaper than a cap controller and works just as good imo.


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 29, 2012)

if you build one you can use any size buckets for the sites. i run the cap 2 gal sites and i think they have there limitations on yield and plant size. if i was going to buy another pre made system it would prably be the titan but i will prably just build a 5 gal system of my own.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 29, 2012)

drgreentm said:


> if you build one you can use any size buckets for the sites. i run the cap 2 gal sites and i think they have there limitations on yield and plant size. if i was going to buy another pre made system it would prably be the titan but i will prably just build a 5 gal system of my own.


If you have the cap system it would be cheeper to pick the buckets you want and just upgrade your system. I would recamend going 3/4 hose. And when you take apart the brain bucket you might need to make your float switch wires longer. Soder them if you do.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 29, 2012)

That aqua hub control box is pimp and im using it to convert my c box


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 29, 2012)

its super pimp
just like hellraizer and I


----------



## Goonz1190 (Mar 30, 2012)

haha So u guys really swear on this system over the traditional just flood & drain tables?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2012)

I do  goonz


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 30, 2012)

Goonz1190 said:


> haha So u guys really swear on this system over the traditional just flood & drain tables?


o ya, flood trays take up to much vertical space for larger plants imo the buckets sit on the floor. flood trays are great for sog grows buckets are better for larger plants, thats just my opinion of course


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes. I like trees so having the buckets on the grown helps. But not really handy for sog.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 30, 2012)

You can do trees on flood tables but you need to have high ceilings. Plus you'd probably have to be in pots anyway. I'm not a big fan of growing large plants in rockwool blocks.


----------



## Goonz1190 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hmm i get what all yall are saying now its time for me to make up my mind wether a Flood and Drain or Flood and Grow ! LOOORDDD WHAT TO DOOO !  never knew this choice would be soo difficult haha


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 30, 2012)

Buckets are better.


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 30, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> Buckets are better.


i agree i ran flood trays for a good long while then switched to the E&G and was happy


----------



## ValleGrown (Mar 30, 2012)

WHAT UP NUKKAS!!! 


I am jealous. all this talk about ebb and grow is makin me squirrly!!

May i joinT????? Hrrrmmmmm?????


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bucket are the way to go! Its easy to move them around. Plus a larger medium going to allow for a larger plant and
= more googness


----------



## UrpleMoss (Apr 12, 2012)

Hope it's ok if I join in with a question or 2. I am in a very similar situation as OP. 4k-5k light, 11x11 flower room, seriously thinking of going from soil to ebb/flow buckets.

My biggest concern is having an issue with the control bucket. Does the float ever get stuck and cause a flood?


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 12, 2012)

UrpleMoss said:


> Hope it's ok if I join in with a question or 2. I am in a very similar situation as OP. 4k-5k light, 11x11 flower room, seriously thinking of going from soil to ebb/flow buckets.
> 
> My biggest concern is having an issue with the control bucket. Does the float ever get stuck and cause a flood?


Oh yes it does... You can elimante a lot of the problems with the systems if you follow the DIY fixes you find on some of the threads here. Plus you can get better control buckets or systems than the C.A.P. one. Sentinel and Titan both have systems that seem to be a lot better and have better components. I'd check those out or even go the DIY route and just build or buy a control bucket and timer. Hellraizer has the link for a cool website that has stuff (including control buckets) for Ebb & Grow systems. Good luck to you man.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Apr 12, 2012)

UrpleMoss said:


> Hope it's ok if I join in with a question or 2. I am in a very similar situation as OP. 4k-5k light, 11x11 flower room, seriously thinking of going from soil to ebb/flow buckets.
> 
> My biggest concern is having an issue with the control bucket. Does the float ever get stuck and cause a flood?


I have never had a problem with the Titan system. But also found out how much the system needs at full then add 10 gallons. And marked that level. Saves me money not mixing to much nutes and if it was to ever stick on wouldn't have to much on the ground. But also have the 10 gallons extra for a fall back for there uptake. Late flower I go thru 10-15 gallons a day.


----------



## UrpleMoss (Apr 13, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> I have never had a problem with the Titan system. But also found out how much the system needs at full then add 10 gallons. And marked that level. Saves me money not mixing to much nutes and if it was to ever stick on wouldn't have to much on the ground. But also have the 10 gallons extra for a fall back for there uptake. Late flower I go thru 10-15 gallons a day.


Thanks. That actually makes a lot of sense. I was thinking that a flood would mean the entire res. on the floor, but it would only be the excess that the control bucket and system couldn't hold. 10 gallons on the floor is WAYYY better than 50 gallons!


----------

